# Mail Empfang und Versenden nicht möglich / Postfix



## simplemodus (25. Nov. 2013)

*Wenn Mails weggesendet werden dann gibts ein Relay denied,
wenn man Mails an die Adressen sendet ist es wie ein schwarzes Loch ... weg ist es ... 

Mein Latein ist langsam am Ende. Bitte um Hilfe.


Mailversende Problem: *

_simplemodus@gmail.com am 25.11.2013 14:59
Serverfehler: "554 5.7.1 <simplemodus@gmail.com>: Relay access denied"'_

/var/log/mail

```
Nov 25 14:59:28 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]
Nov 25 14:59:28 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]: 554 5.7.1 <christian.peter@gmx.at>: Relay access denied; from=<simplemodus@i-i.at> to=<christian.peter@gmx.at> proto=ESMTP helo=<entenhausen>
Nov 25 14:59:28 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]: 554 5.7.1 <simplemodus@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<simplemodus@i-i.at> to=<simplemodus@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<entenhausen>
Nov 25 14:59:32 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]
Nov 25 15:00:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:02 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:00:02 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:00:17 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:17 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:17 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:00:17 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:00:17 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured

Nov 25 15:19:51 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]
Nov 25 15:19:52 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]: 554 5.7.1 <christian.peter@gmx.at>: Relay access denied; from=<simplemodus@i-i.at> to=<christian.peter@gmx.at> proto=ESMTP helo=<entenhausen>
Nov 25 15:19:52 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]: 554 5.7.1 <simplemodus@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<simplemodus@i-i.at> to=<simplemodus@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<entenhausen>
Nov 25 15:19:53 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<simplemodus@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:19:55 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<simplemodus@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:19:56 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:19:57 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:20:01 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<simplemodus@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:20:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from 77.117.92.183.wireless.dyn.drei.com[77.117.92.183]
Nov 25 15:20:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:20:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:20:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:20:02 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:20:02 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```
_Mailempfänger Problem:_

```
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from mout.gmx.net[212.227.17.22]
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/cleanup[21007]: warning: database /etc/postfix/sender_canonical.db is older than source file /etc/postfix/sender_canonical
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: C1AB74096C: client=mout.gmx.net[212.227.17.22]
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/cleanup[21007]: C1AB74096C: message-id=<!&!AAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAANOyUCd/zBVFv72vR/daHthCkAAAEAAAAAd7PhefIsNFvE9FC/zZ15IBAAAAAA==@gmx.at>
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/qmgr[15644]: C1AB74096C: from=<christian.peter@gmx.at>, size=25831, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/smtp[21008]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from mout.gmx.net[212.227.17.22]
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/smtp[21008]: C1AB74096C: to=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, relay=none, delay=0.17, delays=0.16/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/qmgr[15644]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/qmgr[15644]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/master[14959]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21008 killed by signal 6
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/master[14959]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 25 15:03:00 junkie postfix/error[21011]: C1AB74096C: to=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, relay=none, delay=0.22, delays=0.16/0.04/0/0.02, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Nov 25 15:03:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:03:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:03:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 15:03:01 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:03:01 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 15:03:02 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<ch.peter@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
Nov 25 15:03:02 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<simplemodus@i-i.at>, method=PLAIN, rip=77.117.92.183, lip=213.164.17.33
```


----------



## simplemodus (25. Nov. 2013)

```
[B]junkie:/var/log # ls -ltr /etc/postfix/mysql-*.cf[/B]
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 288 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 230 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 221 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 227 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 252 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 218 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 249 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 231 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 230 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 224 Aug 12 21:49 /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
junkie:/var/log # [B]cat /etc/postfix/mysql-*.cf | grep host[/B]
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1user = ispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1
junkie:/var/log #
```


```
junkie:/var/log # tail -f mail
Nov 25 14:56:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:56:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:56:01 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:56:01 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 14:56:01 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 14:57:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:57:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:57:02 junkie postfix/smtpd[20197]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 25 14:57:02 junkie dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 25 14:57:02 junkie dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured

junkie:/var/log # tail -f mail.err
Nov 25 00:36:21 junkie postfix/bounce[17030]: fatal: append file defer C61AB48C08: No space left on device
Nov 25 00:37:24 junkie postfix/bounce[17099]: fatal: append file defer CEB5D49225: No space left on device
Nov 25 00:37:24 junkie postfix/bounce[17097]: fatal: append file defer C139848727: No space left on device
Nov 25 00:37:24 junkie postfix/bounce[17095]: fatal: append file defer C845C48B83: No space left on device
Nov 25 00:37:24 junkie postfix/bounce[17100]: fatal: append file defer CE70E49200: No space left on device
Nov 25 00:37:24 junkie postfix/bounce[17101]: fatal: append file defer C1ED549233: No space left on device
Nov 25 12:34:59 junkie postfix/trivial-rewrite[935]: fatal:  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix):  table lookup problem
Nov 25 12:35:01 junkie postfix/trivial-rewrite[1110]: fatal:  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix):  table lookup problem
Nov 25 12:48:53 junkie postfix/postfix-script[3117]: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
Nov 25 14:48:24 junkie postfix[19644]: fatal: usage: postfix [-c config_dir] [-Dv] command

junkie:/var/log # netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      31119/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1563/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:36663                 *:*                     LISTEN      16992/perl
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      1561/cupsd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      14959/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      14959/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      14714/mysqld
tcp        0      0 junkie:imap             77.117.92.183.wir:52719 ESTABLISHED 16017/imap
tcp        0   1040 junkie:ssh              77.117.92.183.wir:52140 ESTABLISHED 6633/1
tcp        0      0 junkie:imap             178.113.26.194.wi:62963 ESTABLISHED 18736/imap
tcp        0      0 junkie:imap             178.113.26.194.wi:62964 ESTABLISHED 18737/imap
tcp        0      0 localhost:54803         localhost:www-http      TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:54773         localhost:ftp           TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      19485/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      19485/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:sunproxyadmin         *:*                     LISTEN      19485/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      31119/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1563/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      1561/cupsd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      14959/master
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      19485/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      14779/dovecot
tcp        0      0 junkie:www-http         loft9522.serverlo:58681 ESTABLISHED 19506/httpd2-prefor
```


----------



## simplemodus (25. Nov. 2013)

```
[B]junkie:/etc/postfix # cat master.cf[/B]
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#amavis    unix  -       -       n       -       4       smtp
#  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
#  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
#  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes
#  -o max_use=20
#smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       1       postscreen
#smtpd     pass  -       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#dnsblog   unix  -       -       n       -       0       dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       n       -       0       tlsproxy
#submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
        -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil
#localhost:10025 inet   n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o content_filter=
#  -o smtpd_delay_reject=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
#  -o smtpd_data_restrictions=reject_unauth_pipelining
#  -o smtpd_end_of_data_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
#  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
#  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0
#  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001
#  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
#  -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0
#  -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0
#  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks,no_address_mappings
#  -o local_header_rewrite_clients=
#  -o local_recipient_maps=
#  -o relay_recipient_maps=
scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}   ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension}   ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient}   ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user}   ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop}   ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}   ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension}   ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient}   ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user}   ${nexthop} ${sender} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop}   ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
#uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
#ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
#
#bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
#
#scalemail-backend unix -       n       n       -       2       pipe
#  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store
#  ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
#
#mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
#  ${nexthop} ${user}
#
#procmail  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/procmail -t -m /etc/procmailrc ${sender} ${recipient}
#
dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1

junkie:/etc/postfix #
```


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2013)

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn Deinen Server installiert?


----------



## simplemodus (25. Nov. 2013)

Nach eurem Suse Tutorial - schon lange her, die Probleme dürften mit dem letzten zypper Update begonnen haben ;-/


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2013)

Vielleicht hat zypper config Dateien überschrieben. Du kannst ja mal ispconfig neu runter laden, entpacken und dann update.php im install Verzeichnis aufrufen, beim update die Dienste rekonfigurieren lassen.


----------



## simplemodus (25. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Vielleicht hat zypper config Dateien überschrieben. Du kannst ja mal ispconfig neu runter laden, entpacken und dann update.php im install Verzeichnis aufrufen, beim update die Dienste rekonfigurieren lassen.


Hallo Till, 
Danke fürs Feedback - Ist erledigt 3x glaub ich schon.

Also folgendes ist momentan Fakt:
Mails gehen nun zu Empfangen. 
Mails kann man senden, *ABER* - Mails gehen an Google (gmail) und GMX 
*nicht* durch. 
Weisst du hier Rat was man hier verifizieren muß ? 
(Vermutlich ReverseDNS Eintrag - intoDNS: i-i.at - check DNS server and mail server health)
Und vorallem wo trage ich den ein ? - Da hab ich keinen Plan.

Danke -lg aus Wien 
C


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. Nov. 2013)

Den Reverse setzt Du beim Hoster deines Servers im jeweiligen Manager zur benötigten IP.

Gruß Sven


----------



## simplemodus (3. Jan. 2015)

Danke - wo genau ? in den MX Record ? 
Das Thema ist nun prompt akut geworden, da ich nun Mail an GMX nicht mehr senden kann. Google geht.
Es geht um die Domain: i-i.at und neunzehn77.com und eine IP Adresse 


```
> hostname -f

junkie.i-i.at
```


```
> hostname -d
i-i.at
```
in der /etc/hosts steht die IP drinnen inkl. der reverse names. 

```
213.164.17.33 junkie.i-i.at junkie.neunzen77.com junkie.imageinvader.at mail.i-i.at junkie imageinvader
```
Was muss ich nun wo wie eintragen ? Irgendwie verzweifel ich langsam 

@Till weißt du hier Rat ?


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2015)

Steht der server in einem rechenzentrum oder zuhause / im Büro?


----------



## simplemodus (3. Jan. 2015)

der server steht in einem rechenzentrum


----------



## simplemodus (5. Jan. 2015)

weiß hier jemand rat ? :-/


----------



## vikozo (5. Jan. 2015)

ein MX eintrag ist ein DNS eintrag!
im ISPConfig unter DNS in deiner Zone unter Records einen neuen Eintrag machen +MX

mail.i-i.at
mail.neunzehn77.com

gruss
Vinc


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Jan. 2015)

Und wenn Du DNS nicht über ISPConfig verwaltest, dann im Kundenbereich deines Providers ändern.


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Jan. 2015)

Den PTR Eintrag muss beim IP Provider sprich deinem Hoster eingetragen werden.


----------



## wotan2005 (6. Jan. 2015)

der der dir die IP gibt muss als rDNS den Hostname deines Servers zu der IP eintragen (PTR-Record).


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Jan. 2015)

Entweder kannst Du es im Kundenmenü deines Hosters selber einstellen oder Du schreibst eine Mail an deinen Hoster mit folgendem Inhalt.



> Bitte für die IP Adresse x.x.x.x einen PTR Eintrag auf www.meinedomain.tld erstellen.


Oder auf Server.meinedomain.tld oder welchen Eintrag Du auch immer haben möchtest. Er muss natürlich über einen A-Record auch auflösbar sein.


----------

